# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận cài đặt và bẻ khóa Powermill 2012 trên WinXP, Win7 (Win8,Win10)

## lov3.j3oy

Như tiêu đề ạ em nhận cài đặt và bẻ khóa Powermill 2012 trên Winxp và Win7. Còn đối với Win 8 và 10 thì (hơi dườm dà cho người sử dụng được cái chạy ngon hơn)
ai có nhu cầu liên hệ SĐT: *01644 807 446*
hoặc Email: *theloi194@gmail.com*

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác này "bẻ khóa" mà công khai như đi buôn ấy nhỉ. Không sợ ......... à  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Thời đại mới, thợ khóa đi buôn

----------


## biết tuốt

> Thời đại mới, thợ khóa đi buôn


buôn lâu rồi bác , thi thoảng thấy có ông đạp xe chầm chậm rao khoá ooooooooo  ...ơ....khoá ...ơ  :Big Grin:  tiện phết ,

----------


## hoahong102

pw 2012 em thử mấy lần toàn phải fix time gét quá, dùng lại pw 2010

----------


## CHITHANH1987

> như tiêu đề ạ em nhận cài đặt và bẻ khóa powermill 2012 trên winxp và win7. Còn đối với win 8 và 10 thì (hơi dườm dà cho người sử dụng được cái chạy ngon hơn)
> ai có nhu cầu liên hệ sđt: *01644 807 446*
> hoặc email: *theloi194@gmail.com*


bẻ bao nhiêu bản 2012 win 10 vậy a e cài mà mở ko  lên đc

----------


## nguyendinhz

Hướng Dẫn Sửa Windows 10 không chịu khởi động
Một ngày “đẹp trời”, Windows 10 tự nhiên “dở chứng”…
Sẽ là một khởi đầu đầy “nặng nề” trong ngày nếu như bạn mở máy tính và nhận thấy không thể khởi động vào hệ điều hành. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn đang dùng Windows 10 thì đây là một vấn đề không mấy phổ biến, và trong nhiều trường hợp người dùng có thể khắc phục một cách dễ dàng mỗi khi Windows 10 “dở chứng”, không chịu khởi động.
Hướng Dẫn Sửa Windows 10 không chịu khởi động http://suamaytinhpci.com sua may tinh tai na
Bài viết này sửa máy tính tại nhà sẽ cung cấp cho bạn những giải pháp giúp giải quyết việc Windows bị crash hoặc treo trong lúc khởi động. Mời bạn đọc cùng tham khảo.
Kiểm tra xem có ổ cứng gắn ngoài hoặc USB nào đang kết nối với máy tính hay không
Trong nhiều trường hợp, rất có thể trong thiết lập Boot của BIOS đã lựa chọn ưu tiên khởi động từ ổ cứng gắn ngoài hoặc USB. Vì thế, nếu như máy tính đang kết nối với các ổ cứng lưu trữ ngoài thông qua cổng USB thì việc Windows không thể khởi động là điều dễ hiểu.
Do đó, để khắc phục bạn nên ngắt kết nối các thiết bị này khỏi máy tính hoặc truy cập vào menu boot và điều chỉnh lại ưu tiên khởi động từ ổ cứng hệ thống.
Sử dụng tính năng Windows Startup Repair
Nếu bạn chưa biết thì Windows 8 và 10 được trang bị sẳn tính năng giúp quét, thay thế và khắc phục các vấn đề liên quan đến khởi động Windows với tên gọi là Startup Repair. Để truy cập vào tính năng này, bạn hãy nhấn và giữ phím “Shift” trong lúc dùng chuột để nhấp vào lựa chọn Power > Restart.
Khi đó máy tính sẽ khởi động lại và truy cập vào chế độ Automatic Repair, bạn hãy nhấn vào lựa chọn “Advanced options”.
Tiếp theo hãy nhấp vào “Troubleshoot” và sau đó là “Advanced options”.
cuối cùng, hãy nhấp vào “Startup Repair“.
Bây giờ Windows sẽ tiến hành khắc phục vấn đề khởi động Windows cho bạn.
Sửa lỗi khởi động Windows bằng câu lệnh
Cho đĩa DVD/USB cài đặt Windows 10 vào máy tính, chờ máy tính boot vào DVD/USB cài đặt Windows. Sau đó bạn hãy nhấn vào lựa chọn “Repair your computer”.
Tiếp theo hãy nhấp vào lựa chọn “Troubleshoot”.
bài viết liên quan cai dat may tinh tai nha
Trong nhóm các lựa chọn mà Troubleshoot cung cấp, bạn hãy nhấp vào “Command Prompt”.
Có thể do chạm điện hoặc va chạm nên Master Boot Record của ổ cứng bị lỗi, do đó bạn cần khôi phục lại bằng cách sử dụng lệnh “bootrec /fixmbr”.
Trường hợp nếu khôi phục Master Boot Record vẫn không có kết quả, bạn có thể sử dụng lệnh “bootrec /fixboot” để tạo một bản ghi Boot sector mới từ phân vùng hệ thống. Hoặc sử dụng lệnh “bootrec /rebuildbcd” để xây dựng lại cấu hình khởi động cho Windows 10.

Truy cập vào chế độ Safe Mode

Trường hợp nếu xác định trước khi xảy ra hiện tượng không thể khởi động vào Windows sau khi đã thực hiện một cài đặt hoặc thay đổi hệ thống trước đó, bạn có thể khắc phục ngay bằng cách truy cập vào cế độ Safe Mode của Windows 10 bằng cách như sau.
Nhấn liên tục phím F8 trong lúc khởi động lại máy tính nhanh bằng phím Power của máy tính để truy cập vào chế độ Safe Mode của Windows 10. Sau đó bạn hãy nhấp vào lựa chọn “Troubleshoot”.
Trong danh sách các lựa chọn của Advanced Options, bạn hãy nhấp vào lựa chọn “Startup Settings”.
Sau đó hãy nhấn vào “Start” để xác nhận.
Lúc này Windows sẽ tự khởi động lại và truy cập thẳng vào menu Startup Settings. Bây giờ bạn hãy nhấn vào phím F4 tương ứng với lựa chọn “Enable Safe Mode” để truy cập vào chế độ Safe Mode của Windows 10.

Trên đây là những giải pháp cơ bản cho việc khắc phục vấn đề máy tính không thể khởi động Windows 10. Trường hợp bạn đã áp dụng các giải pháp trên mà vấn đề vẫn chưa được giải quyết, cài đặt lại Windows có lẽ là giải pháp cuối cùng bạn nên nghĩ đến
dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp bởi dich vu nap muc in

----------

